# Cabela's Sausage Making Kit



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been making deer sausage from scratch for years. I have a lot of friends and family ask me how to get started. I got started a long time ago after buying a sausage making kit.
I thought I'd make a video to help people get started by using a kit. This should give folks an idea on what equipment to obtain, as well as the labor involved. I should have made this
video years ago. I would have just sent the link to people. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Got fairly serious into the hobby up till a few years ago. Any kinda special recipes you need give me a holler.








Bigwheel's Genuine Texas Hotlinks


Bigwheel's Genuine Texas Hotlinks




keeprecipes.com


----------



## enablevins (Dec 9, 2021)

These turned out great, bet they were delicious with that seasoning!


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the video, Captain. This would be a great addition to the jerky that I just made.


----------

